# Wipers don't work. Tried everything, but..



## yolizzie (Aug 30, 2006)

I've read alot of blogs regarding wipers that aren't working. So many of us are having similar problems with our wipers. Mine started with cracked wiper fluid hoses. Unbeknownst to me, the fluid had been leaking into the e-box area? (underneath the computers where the relays are found). There was evidence of wiper fluid residue and 2 wires to the wiper relays had corroded off. The relays and the relay bases were replaced, a couple of the connectors to the relays were replaced, even the wiper switch on the steering column was replaced. The reason the wiper motor was not replaced yet was because it had been bench tested and the motor was working. I'm not getting power (12volts) to the plug - the plug to the wiper motor and neither at the wiper switch. Should I be getting 12 volts at the wiper switch? If I go ahead and replace the wiper motor and it's STILL not working, what else can it be? Could it be the general module? I'm at wits and and it's raining now. Rain-x ain't gonna cut it for too long.


----------



## yolizzie (Aug 30, 2006)

forgot to mention that tonight I noticed water down in the bottom of the e-box, probably from the rain. Anyone having this happen too or is this normal?


----------



## yolizzie (Aug 30, 2006)

one last thing I forgot - I have a 1998 740il (that would help!)


----------



## ProStreetDriver (Nov 9, 2007)

i can't remember which box is which. is the e box the one under the hood???

if that is the one, i had the same water problem with my 94 e32. not sure if your e38 is the same but my e32 had a drain under the box and it ended up being plugged with debris. i had to remove the box to get to the drain to clean it.


----------

